
Logflare: free edge logs via Cloudflare Worker - ValentineC
https://logflare.app/
======
blaisio
Worth pointing out that this is what Cloudflare wants people to do, they even
have a blog post for it: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/logs-from-the-
edge/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/logs-from-the-edge/)

------
sitkack
Sounds like a great way to hoover up cloudflare customer data, 2nd and 3rd
party.

